
Princess Mako to lose Japan royal status by marrying commoner - JumpCrisscross
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-39957217
======
votepaunchy
Honest question: does she have much choice? How large is the extent Japanese
royalty (post war)? Is her only alternative to remain unmarried?

------
0xADADA
do ppl still actually care about royalty?

~~~
paulddraper
Yes. William + Kate (Britain) have been all over the media the last decade.
Millions and millions watched their wedding.

